# Ubuntu 10.8 !!! Et quelques questions



## vampire1976 (5 Novembre 2008)

Punaise j'écris ce post depuis Ubuntu 10.8 d'un Live CD sur mon macbook... 

J'ai les effets Compiz, ça rame pas, c'est rapide, ultra simple à lancer et accessible ! 

Quelques petits defauts de recherche qui reste vachement austère, le clavier pas vraiment pris en compte alors qu'il y a le choix du clavier mac mais ça bug, le langage aussi... J'ai beau mettre en Français pas mal de fenètres restent en Anglais !! 

Le wifi marche nikel, le bluetooth nikel, internet nikel, c'est simple donc... et là oui je suis enfin surpris ! 

Que dire si ce n'est qu'il y a de très bonnes améliorations. Mais bon encore des points noir. 

Je viens de voir qu'il y a même une sorte de quicklook à la mac avec espace !!!!!!! 

Après avoir testé un peu cette nuit cette Ubuntu je dirais que je suis séduit ! Très séduit même. 

Avant je galérais pour des conneries, et là tout est reconnu d'office !!! J'ai pas testé la webcam intégrée mais bon... Que du positif donc, avec de très nette améliorations coté drivers et assistance (en anglais donc pour pas mal de fenètres alors que tout devrais être en Français. 

Perfectible mais en pleine maturité ^^ Encore une vraie recherche à la spothlight (car franchement j'ai rien pigé à la leur... Pire que Windows lol) et c'est du tout bon. 

Coté graphisme l'interface de base reste windowsienne à la XP voir W98... Mais une fois les effets Compiz en marche c'est BLEUFFANT !!!! ca rame pas un poil sur le macbook de ma copine qui n'a que 64 de Vram partagée... Pourtant les effets sont ""lourds"" je trouve mais non, rien ne bronche. 

La réactivité de l'interface est exemplaire aussi... 

Puis les softs installés marques le respect, même si je préfère mes iLife et iWork... OpenOffice reste une pure bombe de toute manière face à Office... 

bref, je suis enfin curieux et hâtif de voir les prochaines versions, ce Live CD est tout simplement : géant !!!!!

par contre si quelque peu me renseigne :

- existe-t-il les drivers Nvidia pour ubuntu des imac Intel blanc 24" 2.16 ? Une 7300 GT 128. Idem pour celle du macbook blanc 2 Ghzs...

- Existe-t-il les package compiz indépendant sans devoir les télécharger avec le centre de téléchargement ?

- La webcam est pas supportée comment faire ^^

merci


----------



## claud (5 Novembre 2008)

Je ne réponds pas à tes questions mais je te remercie de m'avoir alléché.

J'ai gravé le CD ubuntu 8.10 et je viens de passer une petite demi-heure en live
sur mon MBP penryn qui a eu la chance,il y a 6 mois,d'accueuillir 8.04 en dual-boot
(mais par nécessité j'ai windows via bootcamp maintenant).

Je chéris particulièrement ubuntu...
(je l'ai toujours sur un iBook G4 en dual-boot : ce fut il y a environ 18 mois ma
première installation Linux...)

Pour la bureautique et internet,avec un ordinateur à petit prix,cela marche aussi bien
que windows ou mac.Pourquoi donner autant d'argent à Microsoft et à Apple ?

Oui le live CD est géant,non GEANT.


----------



## clampin (5 Novembre 2008)

Dommage pour nous utilisateur ppc que ubuntu a décidé d'abandonné le support de ces processeurs.... Si non oui, c'est une belle distribution.


----------



## gagarts (5 Novembre 2008)

SAlut !
D'abord, pour la version, il s'agit de la 8.10 (et non l'inverse  .
Bref ! Pour mettre en français (au maximum de ce qui a déjà été traduit !) d'abord, il faut mettre à jour la liste des serveurs de M-à-J (sources de logiciels) et quand c'est fait, tu lances les outils linguistiques (si je ne m'abuse) ; tu sélectionnes Français et enlève l'Anglais (avant d'appliquer, il va réactualiser les informations des serveurs) puis ça devrait te mettre tout (ou presque) en français !
Quant-à la webcam, regarde sur le site de la communauté francophone (ubuntu-fr.org) tu devrais trouver ton bonheur. 
Pour ta carte graphique, je crains que Nvidia se fasse encore tirer l'oreille car elle ne fourni pas de driver pour GNU/Linux (ou presque pas, il me semble) donc je ne suis pas sûr que tu trouves de solution... faire quand-même une recherche (avec notre ami G...le) !
Compiz sera pleinement opérationnel quand la carte graphique le sera... il dépend des performances (reconnues par ta distribution) de ta carte graphique !


----------



## claud (5 Novembre 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> d'abord, il faut tu lances les outils linguistiques (si je ne m'abuse) ; tu sélectionnes Français et enlève l'Anglais (avant d'appliquer, il va réactualiser les informations des serveurs) puis ça devrait te mettre tout (ou presque) en français !


Cela se fait très vite,il n'y a pas besoin de s'occuper des serveurs.


----------



## claud (5 Novembre 2008)

clampin a dit:


> Dommage pour nous utilisateur ppc que ubuntu a décidé d'abandonné le support de ces processeurs.... Si non oui, c'est une belle distribution.


Mais tu peux installer 6.10 pour ppc en dualboot et ensuite par mise à jour arriver
à 8.04 (ce que j'ai fait sur mon iBook)(j'imagine, mais je ne l'ai pas fait, mettre à jour
ensuite vers 8.10).


----------



## divoli (5 Novembre 2008)

Je n'ai pas encore testé cette version; j'attends car il y aurait des problèmes avec les VMware Tools (j'utilise Ubuntu en virtuel, donc dans mon cas toujours en 8.04).

Mais il y a une nouveauté notable avec cette version 8.10; la possibilité d'installer très facilement cette version sur une clé USB bootable (c'était possible avec les versions précédentes mais en bidouillant à mort).

Certes, ça ne vaut pas les performances d'une installation sur un DD interne récent, mais cela permet d'avoir son installation au creux d'une main.

Cependant, je n'ai pas encore essayé sur Mac, je ne sais pas s'il y a des restrictions. Mais booter directement sur une clé USB est intéressant. J'essayerais dès que possible.


----------



## claud (6 Novembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Mais il y a une nouveauté notable avec cette version 8.10; la possibilité d'installer très facilement cette version sur une clé USB bootable (c'était possible avec les versions précédentes mais en bidouillant à mort).
> J'essayerais dès que possible.


Formidable !
Si tu as de la doc. ou des retours d'expérience (en Français) sur le sujet, je suis preneur.


----------



## claud (6 Novembre 2008)

Un live CD ce n'est pas forcément innocent.J'y ai ouvert un terminal par curiosité
sans rien y faire.

De retour sur mac ouvrant un terminal (je suis un nioube en ligne de commande mais
je cherche à en savoir un minimum) je constate avec stuppeur que mon ordinateur s'appelle désormais ...ubuntu !

J'ai eu vite fait de lui redonner son vrai nom mais je suis très étonné de cette mauvaise
manière.

A noter que sur le panneau partage le nom de l'ordi est "MacBook Pro de (mon nom
complet)" mais que sur un réseau (qui n'existe pas) son nom est "son vrai nom"    donc.local.

Une idée sur cette bizarrerie ?


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Novembre 2008)

Heu, pour la clé USB bootable abandonnez de suite l'idée, cela ne marche tout simplement pas sur mac ! Et marche mal aussi sur PC pour avoir testé sur plusieurs machines et réinstallé Linux plusieurs fois dessus...

Donc théoriquement oui, dans la pratique non.

Je viens de tester la Fedora core 9 KDE, magnifique interface graphique, mais carrément trop complexe à utiliser..... et mal foutue je trouve.

La prochaine : la fedora 9 version Gnome....


----------



## claud (11 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> La prochaine : la fedora 9 version Gnome....


Je viens de faire du live avec fedora 9 Gnome,très,très agréable.

Au demeurant je n'aime pas beaucoup KDE.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Novembre 2008)

bonjour à tous,
j'apprécie vos retour d'expériences sur ce sujet car j'ai pas su installer Ubunutu
sur des imac DV 400  de 2000/2001,
bref, maintenant j'ai un ancien iBook de 2002, 900mHz,14' vram 32 etc,
avec un DD de 75 Go,
quelle *distri linux* la plus compatible *Ppc *pour cette machine afin de surfer sur le web depuis des hotspot (mac'do par exemple) compte tenu qu'il n'y a pas de carte airport interne mais une clée *BLUESTORK wi-fi* qui doit être impérativement reconnue ou installable facilement, (y compris en mode terminal je me débrouille...)
de plus pour l'instant pas de lecteur interne de cd :mouais:
a changer, 
ou je fais l'install avec un lecteur externe Usb, ou en target mode depuis un de mes imac,
vos conseils sont les bienvenus comme d'habitude,
*Patrick* JJ
PS: j'ai l'expérienc d'Ubu en dual boot sur un Pc depuis la V° 6.0.6...


----------



## claud (18 Novembre 2008)

Je te fais la copie d'un post récent (je me cite) à tout hasard...

"J'ai installé ubuntu 6.10 pour ppc (officiellement reconnu) en dualboot avec leopard
sur iBook G4 1,33GHz et 1,25Go de ram.

Par simple mise à jour je suis sur 8.04 ; tout fonctionne admirablement.

Edit: tu peux avoir simultanément ubuntu et kubuntu (c'est mon cas) et,j'imagine,xubuntu.

Edit: je ne suis pas certain de la possibilité de virtualiser Linux sur mac ppc ?

Edit : (je me cite)"Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
-une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
-une partition "espace libre" sur laquelle tu installes ubuntu 6.10 (pour ppc) en assisté
(sur le plus grand espace disponible).
Puis tu mets à jour vers 7.04 , 7.10 puis 8.04

Pour booter tu appuies sur la touche Alt et tu choisis l'os désiré."

Edit: tu trouves là la version officielle et la dernière reconnue 6.10 :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/

Edit: attention on trouve des versions ultérieures non officielles; je les ai essayées; ça a foiré..."

Ton ordi est plus ancien donc...

Mais l'installation d'ubuntu 6.10 sur un iBook de 2004 a été tellement simple
(après bien des recherches...) que tu peux essayer.

Est-ce que cela bootera ?

Edit : tu as là l'empreite md5 :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/MD5SUMS


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Novembre 2008)

merçi Claud des liens précieux et conseils,
dés que possible je downloade cette V°
(pas d'adsl chez moi...)
puis je teste,
j'attends de la ram puis je vais acheter un lecteur cd interne,
je donnerai si possible des news ici,
cordialement,
Patrick


----------



## claud (19 Novembre 2008)

Hier en fin d'après-midi je suis passé à la FNAC pour "voir" les nouveaux portables
Apple (magnifiques).

J'ai apperçu la boîte Fusion 2 de VMware; j'ai hésité car je ne connaissais rien à la
virtualisation mais j'ai acheté.J'avais quelques appréhensions.

En fait c'est simplissime,intuitif et génial !

Sauf que l'on n'éprouve pas le même plaisir que lorsqu'on installe soi-même en natif
un nouvel O.S. sur son disque dur après bien des souffrances...

J'ai donc retrouvé sur mon MBP ubuntu.Quels délices !

Pour un usage professionnel d'un logiciel non mac sur un mac c'est sans doute
une excellente solution.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
oui, certes, mais c'est reservé aux machines récentes Mac intel ayant de la ressource,
rien d'équivalent pour un antique Ppc G3 ? (2002) sous tiger...
Patrick JJ


----------



## gagarts (19 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Je crois que la virtualisation sur PPC n'a connu que VirtualPC (racheter pas M$, d'ailleurs) et équivalent qui ne permettaient pas d'avoir mieux qu'un P2 MMX à environ 200MHz (à moins d'avoir une énorme config (G5 par exemple !) ).
En tout cas, pour ce que j'en sais, sur PPC, il faut oublier ou chercher plus 'profondément' sur le net !

Personnellement, je ne peux que te recommander l'installation directe sur HD (pour un PPC) mais si tu as des pb, hardware, je peux comprendre le soucis, mais n'aurais pas de solution à te proposer...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Novembre 2008)

et merçi de ces précisions,
je vais donc abandonner cette piste ; 
(virtualisation) pour chercher une V° linux stable, simple, facile à installer compatible avec mon portable,
Patrick


----------



## gagarts (19 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Pour les vacances de fin d'années, je serais amené à installer GNU/Linux sur ton modèle d'iMac.
Mon choix (vu ma signature, tu dois t'en douter !  ) se portera sur Xubuntu (7.10 PPC Alternate).
C'est, je pense, la plus simple et la plus stable à installer. Après, c'est une autre histoire... petit bug au boot (d'après d'autres utilisateur) qui se règle en passant à 8.04, puis des petits détails à gérer, comme la carte son !
Va jeter un oeil
- ici : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=268232 (il s'agit d'un modèle un peu plus récent que le tiens, mais c'est passé malgré tout !)
- ici : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=258901 (l'iMac est plus ancien ! et Xubuntu a fait sa place... non sans soucis !)

Bref, ce qu'on savait déjà : "les PPC sont délaissés par les grandes distributions actuelles" est confirmé par le travail (acharné ?) de la communauté PPC de ces même distributions pour suivre l'avancée des versions pour PC ! (je ne sais pas, en me relisant, si ce que je viens d'écrire est clair... j'en suis désolé !  )

En tout cas, tente avec cette version et regarde sur les liens que je t'ai passé, tu trouveras des tutos, astuces et autres pour parfaire ton installation !

Bon courage !


----------



## claud (20 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> En fait c'est simplissime,intuitif et génial !


C'est possible mais moi je suis un benêt de la pire espèce : je n'arrive pas à installer
les VMware Tools pour ma machine virtuelle Ubuntu !

A l'aide !

Edit : dans l'aide on indique une procédure en ligne de commande ; je me mets en root (sudo -s) ;et ensuite
les commandes indiquées ne me conduisent à rien...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Novembre 2008)

Merçi Gagarts,
j'ai copié les adresses pour étudier ces tutos en profondeur,
hier j'ai trouvé une page en anglais qui explique un bug des v° Ubu Ppc qui empèche le démarrage de la machine après l'install;
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/126337
mais je comprend pas cette langue là !
pas de traduction tant pis !
c'est peux être toi qui as mis ce lien sur les forums ? 
Patrick JJ


----------



## gagarts (20 Novembre 2008)

Salut !
Non, ce n'est pas moi ! 
mais il me semble que l'exemple qui est utilisé en un powerbook titanium (G4)
Si tu veux une traduction 'approximative', tu peux toujours demander à notre ami G..gle et ses outil linguistiques ! 
Tu as ton PB de HD sur quel ordi ? l'iBook ou l'iMac (dont tu parles dans tes posts plus haut)...
@+


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Novembre 2008)

salut Gagarts,
aujourd'hui mes problèmes c'est:
1/ pas de lecteur cd ou dvd sur l*'Ibook* et batterie en fin de vie (plus manque de ram)
j'en piste un ou deux H.S sur Ebay...
2/ un imac *rev B* de 1998 sans ram, j'en attend pour test d'un usager du forum,
et je me souviens plus du problème de HD que j'ai donc du  résoudre,
je suis en plus en train de tester des V° de linux sur Pc et sur mac dès que j'arrive à l'installer,
et bien sûr je posterai ici mes retours d'expériences pour aider les débutants,
Patrick


----------



## gagarts (21 Novembre 2008)

Salut ! tu devrais créer un site second-life-for-your-mac ! 
Bref ! tes tests sont intéressants ! Si tu peux, teste un lecteur CD/DVD FireWire pour l'iBook (vu que l'interne est HS) Ca peut aider... quant-à la batterie, en attendant, le secteur sera ton seul secours ! 
J'attends avec impatience de tes nouvelles (ainsi que de tes machines !  )
Allez @ +


----------



## claud (25 Novembre 2008)

Et j'ai essayé de virtualiser Mandriva 2008 et SUSE Linux 10.1 sans succès !

A l'aide...


----------



## globox3 (25 Novembre 2008)

Tu virtualises avec quel soft?

Fait hier soir mandriva 2009 pose quelques léger soucis d'installation avec parallels 4 ... en fait lors de l'install il ne redémarre pas correctement. Il suffit d'attendre un peu et de forcer l'arrêt. Ensuite tout redémarre et semble fonctionner à merveille.


----------



## claud (25 Novembre 2008)

Avec VMware Fusion 2,j'ai virtualisé ubuntu 8.04 facilement.

La documentation de Fusion 2 indique qu' Ubuntu 8.04 ,Mandriva 2008 et SUSE Linux 10.1 sont pris en charge (et ne parle pas de fedora).

En fait Mandriva et Fedora me tentent beaucoup ! Est-ce possible avec Fusion ?
Ou avec VirtualBox ? Ou avec Parallels ? (oui pour fedora apparemment).

Merci des conseils.


----------



## globox3 (26 Novembre 2008)

claud a dit:


> En fait Mandriva et Fedora me tentent beaucoup ! Est-ce possible avec Fusion ?
> Ou avec VirtualBox ? Ou avec Parallels ? (oui pour fedora apparemment).
> 
> Merci des conseils.



Pour tester les différentes versions le Linux j'ai installé avec parallels 4:

- ubuntu 8.10  seul à configurer le clavier MAC correctement (permet de tester les touches avant de choisir)
- kubuntu 8.10 
- fedora 9 
- mandriva 2009.0 GNOME et KDE :rose: restent encore des petits problèmes de résolution d'écrans 800x600 uniquement

je dois encore tester xubuntu et fedora 10


----------



## rizoto (26 Novembre 2008)

J'ai installe la derniere version stable de kubuntu via virtualbox. Ca fonctionne bien (peut être un peu lent...). En tout cas, c'est tres rapide et etonnant de facilite...


----------



## claud (26 Novembre 2008)

Merci de vos conseils.

Avec VirtualBox je viens d'installer (assez facilement) Mandriva-2009-Gnome mais hélas
plantage à l'extinction. Or en en live Mandriva-2008 comme Mandriva-2009 plantent aussi
à l'extinction (sur mon MBP penryn) . Je ne vois pas comment résoudre le problème.

Je vais envisager l'achat de Parallels 4.

Edit : sur le web on trouve 2 pdf d'environ 350 pages en français TTB sur ubuntu et sur mandriva.
         y-a-t-il la même chose sur fedora ?
Edit : après le plantage Mandriva est avorté et ne repart pas...


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Novembre 2008)

globox3 a dit:


> Pour tester les différentes versions le Linux j'ai installé avec parallels 4:
> 
> - ubuntu 8.10  seul à configurer le clavier MAC correctement (permet de tester les touches avant de choisir)
> - kubuntu 8.10
> ...



c'est pareil pour moi, j'ai essayé Ubuntu, fedora et mandriva et seule Ubuntu donne accès completement au clavier Apple.


----------



## p4bl0 (27 Novembre 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> c'est pareil pour moi, j'ai essayé Ubuntu, fedora et mandriva et seule Ubuntu donne accès completement au clavier Apple.


Dans ce cas il suffit de récupérer le keymap du clavier azerty apple dans Ubuntu et de l'utiliser dans les autres distrib 

man setxkbmap et consort


----------

